# Prince of Persia movie



## pitman (May 19, 2010)

I'm going to see this on friday (not by choice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ) and wanted to know if I should expect the worse since this is a video game movie ?

EDIT: Just got back from watching and it was OK nice fun and predictable story, the main actress was hot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The theater charged more because its "digital", can anyone explain what makes it digital ?
Because I never noticed anything that makes the movie "digital" and that is worth paying more...


----------



## Hadrian (May 20, 2010)

Not seen it but if you trust reviews sites then its better than most game base movies but still just "ok".

From what I've seen of it, it looks "ok".

My ideal PoP film would be based on the first game and all you see him do is do miss timed jumps resulting in death at the end of a spiked pit.


----------



## pitman (May 20, 2010)

I only played the third game (was it Two Thrones ?) and as you said the game/story was "ok".
At least its not directed by Uwe Boll


----------

